# 30-30 55 grain accellerators



## john_michaels72 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm shooting a marlin and was wondering which factory loads you guys get the best groups from? Also have any of you tried these 55 grain accellerator loads and what were your results? Thanks for any replys.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have tried them and except for hitting about 8 inches high at 100 yards they did good out of my vintage win 94. Lowered my rear sight all the way down and they hit 3-4 inches high at 100 yards and just an inch high at 200, decent for open sighted rifle. I keepa couple for coyotes etc.
..
Huntinbull


----------

